# Prototype - Kill everything in the face with awesome super-powers



## The Groke (Jun 4, 2009)

Playing this now.

Fuck the Sims 3 - that can go back on the shelf.

Running up the side of a sky-scraper, vaulting off the top in order to hurtle into terra firma, sending cars and people flying in a huge shockwave never gets old.

This should be mandatory in all games.

I am so fucking everything the fuck up and I haven't even begun to start improving my powers yet.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 4, 2009)

I was looking for a thread about this earlier.

Definitely going to be giving it a try


----------



## fogbat (Jun 4, 2009)

No demo on xbox live, though


----------



## The Groke (Jun 4, 2009)

Comes out next week. If you have a chipped Xbox, the 360 version is out in all the usual places. Not seen the PC copy about yet.



Controls like Assasains Creed in as much as with the sprint button held, Alex will parkour like a trooper over everything, leaving you free to execute beautifully timed swoops, dives, leaps and face-bonings. Works well, runs very smoothly even with the screen full of life and looks great IMO.

Even when you start the game proper, bereft of all of the beautiful powers you breifly posses in the intro, you can still run over everything, pick up cars and hurl them into helicoptors and throw yourself off any height with a devil-may-care attitude.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jun 4, 2009)

I haven't seen anything about this game, but from the OP it sounds exactly the same as inFamous.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry - can you guys not just go out and do this IRL?


----------



## bmd (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh cool, it's out on 360! For some reason I thought it was PS3 exclusive. It sounds so good. :excited:

eta: I was thinking about inFamous.


----------



## The Groke (Jun 4, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> I haven't seen anything about this game, but from the OP it sounds exactly the same as inFamous.




Yeah, one of those incidents of gaming synchronicity that crop up every now and again.

Mind you, having played a bit of Infamous and now having played Prototype, I can confidently say that Prototype is the same as infamous in the same way that Ministry are the same as The Lighthouse Family.



Lamo lightbulb boy has nothing on Alex Mercer.


----------



## The Groke (Jun 4, 2009)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Sorry - can you guys not just go out and do this IRL?




I have been waiting and waiting for a RL super-virus infection to bless me with all the powers I so rightly deserve, but alas you find me still wanting.


----------



## bmd (Jun 4, 2009)

The Groke said:


> Yeah, one of those incidents of gaming synchronicity that crop up every now and again.
> 
> Mind you, having played a bit of Infamous and now having played Prototype, I can confidently say that Prototype is the same as infamous in the same way that Ministry are the same as The Lighthouse Family.
> 
> ...



Sooo, you're saying Prototype's better? Cos The Lighthouse Family had Lifted, you know that, right?


----------



## tommers (Jun 4, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> Sooo, you're saying Prototype's better? Cos The Lighthouse Family had Lifted, you know that, right?



fuck you.  I've got that in my head now. 

"from the shadows, lifted, awaaaaayy"


----------



## The Groke (Jun 5, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> Sooo, you're saying Prototype's better? Cos The Lighthouse Family had Lifted, you know that, right?




Yes. Yes they did.



I guess what I am saying is, those who prefer the Lighthouse Family to Ministry deserve to play InFamous instead of Prototype.


----------



## The Groke (Jun 5, 2009)

In all fairness, InFamous seemed pretty decent and I suppose I have had about the same playtime with each.

Either could go up or downhill from the point where I am am, but If I had to make a snap decision now about which game looked to offer the most entertaining sandbox violence gameplay I would say Prototype without hesitation.

I mean, lighbulb dude can zap stuff with electricity and climb really well and jump big distances and do a bit of a glidey thing. When you power him up he can zap stuff with lightening in slightly different ways and when you power him up more he can zap stuff with lightning in slightly different ways. Oh he can also zap stuff with lightning.


Sadly, Prototype _can't _zap stuff with lightning.

He can however glide.

He can also run up vertical surfaces, turn his appendages in to claws, blades, clubs and shields and use each of these in various ways - mostly to turn people into meaty chunks. 
He can also absorb people to look like them and sneak around undetected. 

He can also pickup cars and throw them at helicoptors. 
He can also make huge columns of spikes burst from the ground and impale all in a 50 foot radius.
 He can also attach himself to passing helicoptors with tentacles, pull himself in, remove the driver and fly around. He can also do similar tricks with tanks.

He can also _make his hands go big and clubby and elbow drop tanks from the top of a building_ _and make them explode_.

I mean come _on_.


----------



## bmd (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm feeling the club hands dude.


Fuck you InFamous. 


(((((PS3)))))


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 5, 2009)

The Groke said:


> I have been waiting and waiting for a RL super-virus infection to bless me with all the powers I so rightly deserve, but alas you find me still wanting.



Oh, you believed the thing about swine flu being a killer?

Sorry, man, too late now.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 5, 2009)

really looking forward to this , come on pc version where are you???


----------



## The Groke (Jun 5, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> (((((PS3)))))



It's Ok - multi-platform so our PS3 bredren get to enjoy the meat too.



FridgeMagnet said:


> Oh, you believed the thing about swine flu being a killer?
> 
> Sorry, man, too late now.



Bugger. I always wanted the power of a pig.


----------



## tommers (Jun 5, 2009)

The Groke said:


> Bugger. I always wanted the power of a pig.



There's a joke there somewhere.


----------



## The Groke (Jun 5, 2009)

So I can now punch folk so hard that they just..._burst_.

This game is no good for me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 5, 2009)

Is there a (360) demo for this yet?


----------



## fogbat (Jun 5, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Is there a (360) demo for this yet?



I've been checking x-box live on a daily basis


----------



## tommers (Jun 5, 2009)

The Groke said:


> So I can now punch folk so hard that they just..._burst_.
> 
> This game is no good for me.



that sounds brilliant.

When's it out again?

edit, just looked... next week!

I might have to take some time off work...


----------



## Addy (Jun 5, 2009)

The Groke said:


> Comes out next week. If you have a chipped Xbox, the 360 version is out in all the usual places. Not seen the PC copy about yet.


 
Is there an ABGX patch for this yet?
Playing games before release is somewhat dodgy and might end in a xbox live ban.


----------



## The Groke (Jun 5, 2009)

Addy said:


> Is there an ABGX patch for this yet?
> Playing games before release is somewhat dodgy and might end in a xbox live ban.



Which is why I don't plug the box into live when I do it - not till a while after the game is released..!

I believe it is a stealth rip at any rate.

We shall see...


----------



## The Groke (Jun 5, 2009)

It's actually getting a bit ridiculous now.

I suppose when you start off with super powers by any normal account and get progressively more powerful, you have to ramp up the enemies accordingly.

I just fought about 20 helicopters spamming me with rockets...


----------



## fogbat (Jun 5, 2009)

The Groke said:


> It's actually getting a bit ridiculous now.
> 
> I suppose when you start off with super powers by any normal account and get progressively more powerful, you have to ramp up the enemies accordingly.
> 
> I just fought about 20 helicopters spamming me with rockets...



Have you fought any supersoldiers yet? They sound quite fun.


----------



## The Groke (Jun 5, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Have you fought any supersoldiers yet? They sound quite fun.




No...Didn't realise we had supersoldiers!

Just infected, Hunters, normal soldiers and lots of tanks and military hardware.

Oh and thousands and thousands of innocent civilians.

Collateral damage is a bitch.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 5, 2009)

is it long? is it online? i love sandbox games. I don't love short games.


----------



## Addy (Jun 5, 2009)

The Groke said:


> Which is why I don't plug the box into live when I do it - not till a while after the game is released..!
> 
> I believe it is a stealth rip at any rate.
> 
> We shall see...


 
What firmware you running?
1.6? 
or are you patching games for Wave3?


----------



## The Groke (Jun 5, 2009)

Don't believe there is any online element.

No idea how long it is either!

I have been playing for a while but it is kind of hard to know how much more there is of the story elements or indeed, whether you get a "free play" mode after you are done.

I will let you know as I find out more...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 5, 2009)

cool.

probably going to get this, have given up on Fuel which is getting dreadful reviews.

sounds a lot like Hulk Ultimate Destruction, which was very good. That wasn't online either.

So long as the game has a good lifespan; lots of games these days are only a few hours long at best.


----------



## The Groke (Jun 6, 2009)

Addy said:


> What firmware you running?
> 1.6?
> or are you patching games for Wave3?



I can't remember which version it is - contact of mine did it for me a few months back, just as a new version came out.

I am not sure whether it is 1.5x or 1.6!

Suffice it to see, most of these new games don't work without at least 1.52 I believe.


----------



## The Groke (Jun 6, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> sounds a lot like Hulk Ultimate Destruction, which was very good. That wasn't online either.



Funny you should say that - I believe it is the same studio/developer!

Many have said already that it is the natural evolution of that game which, sadly, I never played.

It is getting a little tough - a few bits are slightly frustrating, but I have pushed through and it is stil fun.

The bad guys are vicious and unrelenting - they really don't pull any punches.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 6, 2009)

i'm a little wary because the recent hulk game (based on the recent movie) was also by the same people (IIRC) and that was a stinker compared the Ultimate Destruction. You couldn't do half the stuff you could in that game.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 10, 2009)

theres a razor911 release out now


----------



## bmd (Jun 10, 2009)

This game has just raised the bar on what to expect from smash stuff, fly about, upgrade your powers and have loads of people on screen type games. A lot.

I played the recent Wolverine game after playing this and it just seemed really old and tired in comparison. 

How amazing is running up the side of a building, launching yourself off the top and kicking a helicopter to death in mid-air?

This is how all games should be, it's as if they just sat down and said "what can you imagine and how can we put it in a game?" 

The only thing about it is that the story is just so shit as to be laughable but that's not really new to video games.

Love it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 11, 2009)

its a bit special isnt it , i love picking up cars and throwing them at helicopters runnig up walls and assimilating people

well done Activision.

My fav game of the year so far ( as long as it can keep up the pace )


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 11, 2009)

Any news on whether there's a demo for this coming?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 11, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> is it long? is it online? i love sandbox games. I don't love short games.




one review i read states the main story is about 8-10hrs but if your looking at doing all the side missions youre looking at 40+


KE not heard about a demo yet , but ive played it for about an hour and its mental


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 11, 2009)

should have taken a sickie , all i can think of is cutting peeps in 1/2


----------



## bmd (Jun 12, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> should have taken a sickie , all i can think of is cutting peeps in 1/2



Yeah the claws are the best in-game claws ever aren't they. I do prefer the hammer hands though, for when you absolutely positvely have to break everything on the motherfucking block.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 12, 2009)

havent got the big fists yet , had a good session last night , getting into the upgrading. It gets a bit tough though . I was on one mission last night where youre in the army base and all those hunters are jumping in ( quite near the begining). Took me a few attempts but i dint mind having to re-start it as i was having so much fun. I spent most of last night mucking about in the city causing trouble and doing side quests


----------



## bmd (Jun 12, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> havent got the big fists yet , had a good session last night , getting into the upgrading. It gets a bit tough though . I was on one mission last night where youre in the army base and all those hunters are jumping in ( quite near the beginnig). Took me a few attempts but i ddint mind having to re-start it as i was having soo much fun. I spent most of last night mucking about in the city causing trouble and doing side quests



That the one where you have to blow the fuel tanks up? It took me ages to do that before I just jumped straight onto the tanks and gave them a good clawing. It's really full on though innit. 

Like you I didn't get into the upgrading thing until I'd played it for a couple of hours but now I'm watching the EP go up and planning my next buy. Are you flying yet?

I reeeally need to get off the internet, I've got 9000 words to do for uni before next week. Think I'm gonna ask for a ban. See you next week.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 12, 2009)

nah not flying yet but im building up quite a few ep so im be looking into that in my next session. It been a long long time since ive recommended a game so highly to my mates and cant wait to get home to play again


----------



## Voley (Jun 12, 2009)

This sounds ace. 

Is it one of these ones where you can just run around all over the place getting involved in whatever you want (like GTA, Fallout3)? I love games like that - where you can just fuck about causing havoc without really following any plot.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 12, 2009)

yep its exactly like that , the first 2-3 missions are linear(ish) then its free mode


----------



## revol68 (Jun 12, 2009)

I don't know, I find these sandbox games rather dull, I much prefer a good narrative to my games, which is why I can't wait for the sequels to Bioshock and Mass Effect, oh and of course the new Final Fantasy.


----------



## dogmatique (Jun 12, 2009)

Ooh, it's rather intense isn't it?  I'm never very good at remembering all these multiple button actions though - which is why I generally prefer FPS games - Using weapons is pretty pants so far.

Am enjoying gliding around everywhere at the moment...


----------



## Voley (Jun 12, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> yep its exactly like that , the first 2-3 missions are linear(ish) then its free mode



Excellent. Just ordered it. Looks great from the trailer.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 12, 2009)

There are some long unedited gameplay videos on YouTube.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 12, 2009)

Links!


----------



## tommers (Jun 12, 2009)

I want it.

But I can't afford it.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 12, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Links!



Do a search you lazy bugger!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 13, 2009)

NO! Serve me with kick ass content dammit!


----------



## dogmatique (Jun 13, 2009)

Christ my fingers hurt...


----------



## Cid (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm enjoying it; targeting is perhaps a bit clunky (mainly because shit happens so fast), as is changing forms in the middle of a fight (on the PC its R+mouse select, so quite slow, probably faster when I get used to which F keys to use for each power though) but otherwise a lot of fun.

Liking the mini-games, classic GTA style but cranked up (a lot).


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 15, 2009)

i like it but everytime you get a wikkid upgrade the very next mission really ramps up the difficulty


----------



## al (Jun 15, 2009)

this game is very brilliant - I was sick in bed yesterday so played it for about 7 hours straight. It would be nice if there were more variety in the kind of enemies you faced it seems to be just hunters and then leader hunters (which are really bloody hard to kill).


----------



## al (Jun 15, 2009)

But hijacking helicopters is bloody ace!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 15, 2009)

yeah it is once you can figure how to do it 

in the vids you can attatched on of your tendirils  but not worked that out yet.....


----------



## al (Jun 15, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> in the vids you can attatched on of your tendirils  but not worked that out yet.....



yeah - can't quite work that out myself either - tendril goes flying out, hits helicopter, looks like it might be about to reel it in, then.... doesn't.. 

I love the fact that at the beginning I was thinking - ooh helicopters, trying to jump up there and hit them would be a bit overambitious, calm down young lad...

Now helicopters are my bitches, I OWN them...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 15, 2009)

LOL


i think the tendrils grabbing must be an upgrade but i did somehow managed to floor one with my tendril......


----------



## dogmatique (Jun 15, 2009)

Haven't managed to grab one yet, but if yout target the helicopter, hitting it three times with the tendril usually downs it.


----------



## Voley (Jun 16, 2009)

Just got this yesterday. Played it for about an hour and then had to take a break because my brain had stopped working properly.  

It's a really good laugh - very intense, so much stuff going off all the time. I like the way that I seem to have progressed through a few objectives by default - I haven't really tried to do anything but kill the fuck out of everything moving and that seems to have been working.  And I haven't really got the hang of the controls yet, either. There's still a lot more experimenting to do - good stuff.

A fair bit of collateral damage going on, though. The good citizens of New York are suffering terribly at my hands.

I don't play a lot of computer games these days but what's stood out as quite original for me is that you're so powerful right from the beginning. Normally you need to play for a bit before you can do something like kicking a tank to death. This is a good thing, I think.

*Really *good game. Enjoying it a lot. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Voley (Jun 16, 2009)

I've never played a game before where it's possible to grab an innocent person off the street, drag them up a building and then chuck them at a helicopter.


----------



## Paraletic (Jun 16, 2009)

I grew bored of this game quite quickly. Good fun for a quick run around a city smashing people, cars, tanka and things up but I found it lacked depth and the graphics could be better.


----------



## The Groke (Jun 16, 2009)

NVP said:


> *Really *good game. Enjoying it a lot. Thanks for the recommendation.



It gets REALLY fucking hard at some points...


Too much rocket-spam!




Still - overall great fun.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 16, 2009)

Paraletic said:


> I grew bored of this game quite quickly. Good fun for a quick run around a city smashing people, cars, tanka and things up but I found it lacked depth and the graphics could be better.





we playing the same game ?

what you playing it on ? on pc the graphics are sweet!!


----------



## Paraletic (Jun 16, 2009)

PC, I thought the graphics for Left 4 Dead were much better 

Nvidia 8800 G92, 8GB ram,  AMD Phenom II / 3 GHz. I have rolled back from Vista to XP64 so it could be a DX10 problem...?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 16, 2009)

hmm should be ok , ive got an 8800gt and i think it looks great , left for dead does look good and although there are loads of zombies there not in a huge world enviroment like in Prototype so maybe thats why the graphics arent so crisp.

gutted to hear youre not having as much fun as the rest of us tho


----------



## Paraletic (Jun 16, 2009)

I am addicted to TF2. Love the cartoon graphics and arcade gaming style


----------



## al (Jun 17, 2009)

The Groke said:


> It gets REALLY fucking hard at some points...
> 
> 
> Too much rocket-spam!
> ...



I'm totally stuck on the tank mission, when you have to defend that one tank from loads of hunters. I either get wasted by the helicopters, or the tank gets fucked by the hunters. Mind you, I don't really have any kind of strategy for it - I just kind of get stuck in....


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 18, 2009)

traded UFC for this.


----------



## Voley (Jun 18, 2009)

I see what you mean about how difficult it is. I've just finished the level in the military base with all the hunters. Took me ages. Good fun though - my guy's got a few nifty moves now. Clashing your fists together and sending a massive shockwave that sends everyone flying is a good 'un.


----------



## tommers (Jun 18, 2009)

I went to game today and had this in my hand.  Bearing in mind that cash is a bit tight at the moment  is it worth me spending my hard earned £40 on?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 18, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> traded UFC for this.




i hope to god you enjoy it


----------



## yield (Jun 18, 2009)

tommers said:


> I went to game today and had this in my hand.  Bearing in mind that cash is a bit tight at the moment  is it worth me spending my hard earned £40 on?



It's cheaper online www.find-games.co.uk or www.gamestracker.com

Got to admit I'm tempted but I've plenty to keep me busy. Think I'll wait till it's around £20.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 18, 2009)

seems ok so far. Though it amuses me people can slate a game like Red Faction for its graphics yet like this. Irony indeed.

It's basically a reconstituted Hulk Ultimate Destruction (with bits of Spiderman), which is no bad thing as that was a great game. 

Seems quite playable.

Got bored of UFC - career mode is horribly tedious and I'd played it twice anyway. The online is a horrendous mess. Fight Night will blow it out the water even though the game engine is excellent. If i complete Prototype by next week i'll trade it for FN, which is what i was going to do with UFC anyway. So it's all good.


----------



## tommers (Jun 19, 2009)

yield said:


> It's cheaper online www.find-games.co.uk or www.gamestracker.com
> 
> Got to admit I'm tempted but I've plenty to keep me busy. Think I'll wait till it's around £20.



thanks!

£33.95 on the first and £34.85 on the second. 

I might wait as well.....  lemontop just bought guitar hero.


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 22, 2009)

Got this today and only played an hour so far . Damn good game though


----------



## tommers (Jun 23, 2009)

yeah, I got it this morning and played a couple of hours.  Embarrassingly I'm stuck on pretty much the first mission.  I've got to take over the gentek commander to infiltrate the base but I can't do it without all the surrounding soldiers starting to fire at me and either I die, the commander dies or I manage to consume him and then have to leg it.

Anybody got any tips?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 23, 2009)

Still no demo...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 23, 2009)

tommers said:


> yeah, I got it this morning and played a couple of hours.  Embarrassingly I'm stuck on pretty much the first mission.  I've got to take over the gentek commander to infiltrate the base but I can't do it without all the surrounding soldiers starting to fire at me and either I die, the commander dies or I manage to consume him and then have to leg it.
> 
> Anybody got any tips?




you should be able to leg it , then hide til the heat goes off then stroll back into the base undetected


----------



## tommers (Jun 23, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> you should be able to leg it , then hide til the heat goes off then stroll back into the base undetected




Yeah I tried that.  There was another commander in the base, it was weird.... although I think I could probably get in the door anyway but the only time I got that far those bloody detector things started up.


I'll try it again when I get a chance, I'm sure it isn't anything like as difficult as I'm making out. 

Good game though.  There were actually a couple of "wow, that is fucking brilliant" moments. I think it was the first time I threw a taxi at a helicopter and the first time I ran up a building.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 23, 2009)

Also have tried the 'Stealth consume ' move? 

Cant say wether this works as couldnt get the hang of it meself


----------



## dogmatique (Jun 23, 2009)

Seem to have managed it a couple of times, without actually knowing how to do it... - I've just kind of walked up behind people and tried to grab them.


----------



## tommers (Jun 23, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> Also have tried the 'Stealth consume ' move?
> 
> Can say wether this works as couldnt get the hang of it meself



Stealth consume?  

what's that?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 23, 2009)

you may not have gained that ability yet , but apparently there is a way of creeping up behind ( when already disguised ) and then assimlating your quarry un-noticed....

oh and consume maybe spelt wrong


----------



## tommers (Jun 23, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> you may not have gained that ability yet , but appaerntly there is a wat of creeping up behnid ( when already disgused ) and then assimlating your quarry un-noticed....
> 
> oh and consume maybe spelt wrong



I can already see that that would be extremely useful.


----------



## tommers (Jun 24, 2009)

hahaha... I just pulled a helicopter out of the sky with my tentacle thing.  This is such a fun game.

I do feel sorry for the civilians though.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 24, 2009)

It gets a bit boring though. way too much stuff happening (by happening i mean firing rockets at you). i'd give this 7 awesomes out of 10.


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 24, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> you may not have gained that ability yet , but apparently there is a way of creeping up behind ( when already disguised ) and then assimlating your quarry un-noticed....
> 
> oh and consume maybe spelt wrong



You can't do that mission without stealth consume IIRC .

Anyway I have found the first downside for this game 

HOW THE FUCK DO YOU GET OUT OF A TANK ONCE YOU'VE GOT IN IT


----------



## Voley (Jun 24, 2009)

Press B don't you? Or wait till it gets blown up.


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 24, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> It gets a bit boring though. way too much stuff happening (by happening i mean firing rockets at you). i'd give this 7 awesomes out of 10.




I like the way your still being grumpy because everyone said the game you like is shit and you want to say this game is shit but can't bring yourself to give it less than 7 out of 10


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 24, 2009)

NVP said:


> Press B don't you? Or wait till it gets blown up.



pressing b don't seem to work and the army are fucking inept at blowing my tanks up when I actually want them too


----------



## golightly (Jun 24, 2009)

Press and *hold* B (or E if you're using a keyboard).


----------



## fogbat (Jun 24, 2009)

Incidentally, damn you, xbox live.

Tease me with a video, but no bloody demo


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 24, 2009)

Keep seeing the advert for this game, looks a bit mental! Might have to trade in a couple of games that are gathering dust (GTA 4 I'm looking at you) to get it...


----------



## tommers (Jun 24, 2009)

god, get rid of gta 4.  do you have gta3?  play that instead.

although grumpy pants is right, it does start to get that you can't do anything cos people are just firing rockets at you constantly.

Still, it's the only game I've played recently that has made me actually cheer.  Running up buildings?  Flying kicking helicopters to death?  and you're the villain from the thing to boot.



Alex Mercer is a cunt though.  It's all me, me, me isn't it alex?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 25, 2009)

yes, that's exactly the reason why.

i'm not being grumpy about the game at all. it does get tedious that's just my opinion. there's a lot of good stuff in it, but it does get boring because it resorts to stuff that's been done before a million times in games, is overly chaotic and has a lot of redundant game play (whipfist only ftw). it's almost a carbon copy of hulk ultimate destruction. 

it'll do till fight night 4 comes out tomorrow.

if it bothers people that i don't rate the game any higher then perhaps theys houdl spend their time playing it and not worrying about what i think about it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 25, 2009)

tommers said:


> god, get rid of gta 4.  do you have gta3?  play that instead.
> 
> although grumpy pants is right, it does start to get that you can't do anything cos people are just firing rockets at you constantly.




use the sheild power


----------



## tommers (Jun 25, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> yes, that's exactly the reason why.
> 
> i'm not being grumpy about the game at all. it does get tedious that's just my opinion. there's a lot of good stuff in it, but it does get boring because it resorts to stuff that's been done before a million times in games, is overly chaotic and has a lot of redundant game play (whipfist only ftw). it's almost a carbon copy of hulk ultimate destruction.
> 
> ...



Relax mate, I was only messing.  I agree with you actually.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 25, 2009)

Decided to rent it, if it's really as good as you lot make out will give it a go.


----------



## lemontop (Jun 25, 2009)

.


----------



## tommers (Jun 25, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Decided to rent it, if it's really as good as you lot make out will give it a go.



I think it's more of a rental TBF, I can see it getting a bit samey after a while.

And I'm 12 hours in, and about 4 missions from the end.  So I'll probably finish it tomorrow. 

It is proper fun though.


----------



## joangracoffande (Jun 27, 2009)

I agree, I rented it and finished it in about 1 1/2 days. Lots of fun at first, but after a few hours I was only playing just to finish it.


----------



## newme (Jun 28, 2009)

Been playing this on and off for a while now, especially good when u have huge amounts of military against you, for those having issues with helicopters, the whipfist power is your friend, that and throwing cars lol. One thing ive tried doing lately is consume a military guy and take his gun without setting off an alert. Then find a hotspot and fight with them taking out the zombies, then see how many military I can 'accidently' kill before they twig im in disguise. Surprisingly throwing civilians at groups of soldiers doesnt set them off, nor does sniping them through a crowd of infected. Which is useful as you soon need another gun.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 29, 2009)

This is one of my favourite games in ages.

Whipfist is indeed your friend. I love whipping onto a chopper, Skyjacking it, blowing up the strick team and then heading off to rocket to death some hives or an army base or two. Chain-gunning water towers one after another isn't bad either.

There have been a couple of missions that I've found hard but then Jack'd a chopper and its been easy.


----------



## sim667 (Jul 5, 2009)

this is a fantastic game........ hope they do a title update to include multiplayer...... 5 of you smashing the shit out of a city at the same time would be awesome!


----------



## Voley (Jul 5, 2009)

How do you hijack a helicopter? Sounds fun.


----------



## sim667 (Jul 5, 2009)

NVP said:


> How do you hijack a helicopter? Sounds fun.



go and consume a heli pilot in one of the bases and it will tell you.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 6, 2009)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Sorry - can you guys not just go out and do this IRL?


----------

